# 3 SM pups started their own adventure??



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Three wild children.....Abbey, Bella and Zoey.....they thought they'd have a bit of a reunion in France.....I don't know :blink:....and I don't like it.....I might have to send Archie off to fetch them home. I think Bella may have been trying to find Australia....where did that girl go to school???

If anyone hears anything about they're where abouts, please let us know. 

View attachment 87540


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ut oh....I am sorry to report Archie will not, I REPEAT, will NOT be rescuing these girls...he's fallen deeply for Buttons and Bows and it heading toward her house....:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - looks like they're all auditioning for the part of Cinderella in the Disney castle behind them.:wub: Hmmm. Wouldn't want to have to make that choice. They'd all get the part. :thumbsup: The glass slipper might be an issue though.:w00t:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy wants to know if the girls would bring her back some french brie and maybe two pair of glass slippers?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Never fear girls, I'm on my way. You need a someone to watch out for such pretty girls. Now don't go picking up any of Frenchie duds. I'll take you to see the sights. Now how far do I have to run?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness, instead of France they ended up in Disney World!! even better!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa says to stop by and pick her up because she LOVES Disneyworld since that is where all her other princess friends live!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> Never fear girls, I'm on my way. You need a someone to watch out for such pretty girls. Now don't go picking up any of Frenchie duds. I'll take you to see the sights. Now how far do I have to run?


Oh, mon dieu. I hope not one of zee Frenchie poodles. Zey can be so forward, n'est pas?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahem.......look who I found "lurking" on the forum!!!
View attachment 87543


darn frenchmen!!!!! 


Now I wonder if the girls are in Disney World or France???


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

so, um...how are the french fries in France? Just wonderin'.

Deb


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

The A Team said:


> ahem.......look who I found "lurking" on the forum!!!
> View attachment 87543
> 
> 
> ...



:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It looks like there's no other choice. Archie is flying to give B&B a farewell kiss, then it's off to pick up Bogie...he'll never make it by foot...

View attachment 87545



Here we come...girls!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ooo la la - it's time for another adventure!!!! 

Sophie says: hubba hubba fly boy 

Annie says, "Bogie, we'll always have Paris!"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh what fun!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO Pat. Soooooo funny.:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly want to join the girls in France. They're trying to get one of our Balloon Pilot friends to help them get there. Who knows where they might actually end up.:blink:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Very funny you guys. Had me laughing. 
Hopefully they don't run into Pepe Lepew (might be spelled wrong).


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is ashamed that his mom can't make pretty pictures but says that he is always ready to help rescue a princess in danger at the hands of a frenchman/dog!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I'm so glad I saw your post! I've been trying to find Zoey but Tess and Emy won't say a word. I'll have a talk with these girls and get back with you. You tell Archie to be careful and keep a close eye on our girls.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bon soir. I just saw the three cutest little white chiens go by. And some French poodle was following them. :w00t: I think they went up the elevator in the Eiffel Tower. Mon Dieu!
Of maybe they're at Epcot. :smpullhair:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't leave us hanging now! Where are they? Are all the missing girls together? Will Bogie and Archie find them in time to save them from the French Poodle? Yikes!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!! Pat you are too funny. I need a lesson from you in computering!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ATTENTION ALL MALTS....and maybe even some bloodhounds...

View attachment 87555


Archie and Bogie will be needing help. Arch is standing by ready to deputize all volunteers.

The lines forms to the right....


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

OM goodness this story get's better and better!!! Triniti would like to volunteer to save the girls!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly and Lacie finally found a Balloonist to take them to France. Lacie's too scared to look out of the basket, but Tilly says it's fun. Unfortunately the weather reports show that the winds are not, I repeat NOT, blowing the Balloon east, so I'm really, really, really worried where the girls are going to end up. I'm wondering if one of the boys should start looking for them. LBB???


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The A Team said:


> It looks like there's no other choice. Archie is flying to give B&B a farewell kiss, then it's off to pick up Bogie...he'll never make it by foot...
> 
> View attachment 87545
> 
> ...


thanks, Arch man, my footies are really getting tired. come on over, we've gota find those cuties!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Arch, hows about we take run by Disney World, just to make sure the girls arn't there hey you never know, they can be hiding in that big old scary house.

Hey maybe that strange big ear guy can help us.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Heyyyyyyyyy, wait for me. I have to find a cheap ticket *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Tilly, Lacie, wait come back*, *I'm here and didn't find any cheap tickets* :wavetowel2:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

THIS IS THE FUNNIEST POST EVER. I'M SO CRAZY BUSY WITH WORK AND SCRIPT REVISIONS BUT LUCKILY I CAME HERE AND GOT MY LAUGH OF THE DAY. KEEP 'EM COMING!! 
Tyler says he's stealing, ahem, borrowing money from mommy to buy a second ticket that Sparkey found and join Archie on the hunt.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:
what a great adventure the little ones are having :w00t:
keep 'em coming!! Yeager wants to find out what happened next!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Arch my love,:smootch:it's so hard saying goodbye, I'll be waiting for you,:smcry: be safe and come back soon my hero:tender: I love you:smootch::smootch::heart: B&B*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

missiek said:


> OM goodness this story get's better and better!!! Triniti would like to volunteer to save the girls!!!


Thanks, Trinity.......
View attachment 87567


You are now deputized....now get out on the road and look for those girls!
Report back (in pictures) as soon as you're on to something!!:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *Arch my love,:smootch:it's so hard saying goodbye, I'll be waiting for you,:smcry: be safe and come back soon my hero:tender: I love you:smootch::smootch::heart: B&B*



A quick vacation.....
View attachment 87568


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

These girls are looking high and low for the Abbey, Bella and Zoey...
or the treat left on the pillow by the hotel. Hope it isn't chocolate.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! How on earth did Lacie get on top of that balloon??? 

Scooby & Sparky....can you guys save her? Thanks boys! :thumbsup:

View attachment 87569


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love this thread!!!:cheer:
:Waiting:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The A Team said:


> OMG! How on earth did Lacie get on top of that balloon???
> 
> Scooby & Sparky....can you guys save her? Thanks boys! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 87569


Excuse me fellas, but where are your helmets??????

Oh, my gosh!!!! I just noticed Lacie on top of that balloon!!!!!! Come fellas, put the petal to the metal - you need to save that girl!!!!!!!!! Lacie, you are going to be in so much trouble if your mommy sees you!!!!!!!

(Great thread!)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is on his way to chaperone those lovely girls...he thinks it is not safe for them to be in France by themselves.....Rocky to the rescue!!!:chili:




The A Team said:


> Three wild children.....Abbey, Bella and Zoey.....they thought they'd have a bit of a reunion in France.....I don't know :blink:....and I don't like it.....I might have to send Archie off to fetch them home. I think Bella may have been trying to find Australia....where did that girl go to school???
> 
> If anyone hears anything about they're where abouts, please let us know.
> 
> View attachment 87540


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Susan, they are not all yours are they? That is sooo cute!:wub:




Snowbody said:


> These girls are looking high and low for the Abbey, Bella and Zoey...
> or the treat left on the pillow by the hotel. Hope it isn't chocolate.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*on my way, if you girls picked me up this wouldn't have happened* :angry:
*sorry for the delay though, I had to make my own balloon *:smstarz:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sparky!!! Did you steal balloon boy's weather balloon? Hold on there, Sparky the girls are waiting!!!

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sparkey said:


> *on my way, if you girls picked me up this wouldn't have happened* :angry:
> *sorry for the delay though, I had to make my own balloon *:smstarz:



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:aktion033: This thread is great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sophie said:


> Sparky!!! Did you steal balloon boy's weather balloon? Hold on there, Sparky the girls are waiting!!!
> 
> Linda


 


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sparkey you did:HistericalSmiley:you stole ballon boy's weather balloon:HistericalSmiley:
Sparkey is DESPERATE, someone HELP him


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> A quick vacation.....
> View attachment 87568


 
do I need to be concerned here?:HistericalSmiley:Arch you are a gentleman right? Yumm you look like a politican to me:w00t: now I'm scared


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Never worry! Never fear!

 Wonder Jett is here!!!










I always like to lend a helping paw...especially when there are pretty girls in distress. :hat: Archie, just point me in the direction you want me to head. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Susan, they are not all yours are they? That is sooo cute!:wub:


If only!! No, that was at Nationals.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Sparkey, I'd love to ride on your ballon:heart: looks like you have enough room for me and a few others:chili:*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Never worry! Never fear!
> 
> Wonder Jett is here!!!
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Wonder Jett - Please be careful leaping those tall buildings. You know how fluff's LPs are. Love your tights, darling. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Wonder Jett - Please be careful leaping those tall buildings. You know how fluff's LPs are. Love your tights, darling. :wub:


See what you miss when you fly off to Paris! :smtease:

Oops. :back2topic:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Mommy come quickly, faster then a speeding bullet, could that be Wonder Jett*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:Waiting::Waiting: Ok, now we're gettin' somewhere! Come on, we need more helpers......



.....Jett, OMG......tights? I won't mention this detail to captain Arch.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey tried to trick me but I remember these pictures from their last adventure. She told me they went to Germany to see Heini and to the Paris again. I got these in an email with a note from that little sneaky girl. She said they're having a great time but they need a ride home. She said something about a French Poodle but I'm not sure what that was about. I told her some of the SM boys were on their way to help. 
Archie, Bogie, Sparkie and Jett ........... hurry and find those girls and watch out for that French Poodle!! (P.S. Jett I love that cape) 
Has anyone called LBB? 

Here's the pictures from the last time, I thought maybe they might hold some clues!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just heard that Lacie's and Tilly's Balloon has crash landed and they're stranded. They don't really know where they are, but think it's close to Colorado. The landing was rough and they need HELP!!! Archie -- do you think you and your deputies can help find them? Or maybe Wonder Jett can help. Awntie Lynn is sooooooooooooo worried about them. 

Princess Lacie says that she's getting dirty, and that this trip has been disgusting so far. How can she ever attract a handsome French Poodle if she gets dirty? And Tilly just wants to be rescued.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> These girls are looking high and low for the Abbey, Bella and Zoey...
> or the treat left on the pillow by the hotel. Hope it isn't chocolate.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Never worry! Never fear!
> 
> Wonder Jett is here!!!
> 
> ...


OMG! Be still my beating heat! A boy in tights AND a cape!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Nissa Fiona said:


> OMG! Be still my beating heat! A boy in tights AND a cape!!!


I knew there was a secret reason that Jett was modeling tights!!!! But, I had no idea it was because he is a super hero!!!!! 

Jett to the rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hold on girls, I hear Jett is faster than a speeding bullet and can leap tall buildings in a single bound!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*You guys are killing me, LOL*

I am dying laughing with all of this..you guys are nuts....I love it.:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Don't worry Matilda, Wonder Jett will save us *rayer: *just don't tell him I'm a boy *


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sparkey said:


> *Don't worry Matilda, Wonder Jett will save us *rayer: *just don't tell him I'm a boy *



 Sparky, you little wimp! :HistericalSmiley: Get back to business and stop fooling around with the girls!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sparkey said:


> *Don't worry Matilda, Wonder Jett will save us *rayer: *just don't tell him I'm a boy *


 
Not sure if the report is true, but I've heard that Deb's LBB has rescued Matilda.....I guess Jett's on his way to space by himself!! :w00t: Can someone go rescue that silly guy with the tights on....

View attachment 87585


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:Waiting:opcorn:arty::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Not sure if the report is true, but I've heard that Deb's LBB has rescued Matilda.....I guess Jett's on his way to space by himself!! :w00t: Can someone go rescue that silly guy with the tights on....
> 
> View attachment 87585


I'll save him!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I just heard that Lacie's and Tilly's Balloon has crash landed and they're stranded. They don't really know where they are, but think it's close to Colorado. The landing was rough and they need HELP!!! Archie -- do you think you and your deputies can help find them? Or maybe Wonder Jett can help. Awntie Lynn is sooooooooooooo worried about them.
> 
> Princess Lacie says that she's getting dirty, and that this trip has been disgusting so far. How can she ever attract a handsome French Poodle if she gets dirty? And Tilly just wants to be rescued.


*Claire says,* *"I will help ... I am rushing there now. My brother and sister are looking at me like I am crazy, but I don't care!!!"*

*Or maybe they are thinking, "Hey Claire, the door is in the other direction!!!" :smrofl:*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no, where to first. So many wandering friends. Who do I hook up with first. Duh, what am I nuts, girls here I come.


Add Glitter to your Photos


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

yay, Crisse:rochard: and Claire:rochard: to the rescue!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love this thread...it's so funny!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wait im going too!!!







i cant let the boys go off without my help , girls im going !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm sending the bill for the Depends to you. :smrofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL Susan, you crack me up!!:HistericalSmiley:




Snowbody said:


> Pat - I'm sending the bill for the Depends to you. :smrofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> I'll save him!!!


 
Go for it Crissy!!! Keep smiling!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly spent the entire day getting to California and the Beach where they looked up 2 of Lacie's buddies (Sammy and Sandy). While Sammy and Sandy's Mom was playing volleyball, the girls left on her motorcart and sidecar. Tilly is trying to figue out how to operate the contraption. Lacie has decided that they should try to find LBB because she remembers that he lives near the ocean and for some strange reason, she remembers that he helped fly them to Germany or someplace last year, so she thinks LBB will have directions on how to get to Paris.LOL Goodness but they're in trouble now. Hopefully, Sammy and Sandy's Mom will call me to let me know what's happening.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What the heck is going on - and where is my Bella - all I know is I get an email from Kat asking me if everyone is ok and too look around the house ... well she's not here ..
Please bring her home - so good to see all her friends that saved her last time xoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lennabella said:


> What the heck is going on - and where is my Bella - all I know is I get an email from Kat asking me if everyone is ok and too look around the house ... well she's not here ..
> Please bring her home - so good to see all her friends that saved her last time xoxo


Don't worry about a thing, Lena....Archie's on the case.....
View attachment 87615


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

We're on the way!!!!! Just need to figure out how to get this thing started!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's lookin' good -- so many Malts out their trying to help. I'm still worried about LBB's directions.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Late for da rescue?....mama to blame!! I tried my best to get her attention. But she seems so busy and doesn't have the time to listen to my barks. 









I decided to act on my own! There are some giwls to wescue!!! I am not too far away from where they seem they are right now...they are just getting closer to me comparing to where they were before they left their homes.... I tried to cross the huge ocean, but it smelled so fishy for me.....Finally, I came with my last option....I am coming to rescue


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh nooo Snowy's on the CAMEL EXPRESS !!! ... you go handsome boy in your tux !!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lennabella said:


> Ohh nooo Snowy's on the CAMEL EXPRESS !!! ... you go handsome boy in your tux !!


Auntie Lina, I don't know how quick Baby camel is...so far, he has been very good at spitting rather than speeding...I'll update you once we reach somewhere *puppy kisses* Snowy, still is in the middle of the desert.
Sent from my PawBerry *puppy version of a blackberry*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Snowy, I need your help NOW :smpullhair: you better find another form of transportation  I'm already here in Paris and need a lot of help from the boys. Archie I heard you are good at this, hurry up we have a lot of space to mark


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Late for da rescue?....mama to blame!! I tried my best to get her attention. But she seems so busy and doesn't have the time to listen to my barks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!! Snowy in a tux no less!!! Very Bond, James Bond-esque. :aktion033:
(I hope I'm not giving away anything but how do all of you superimpose your fluffs into pix? Software I've never heard of much less own? :blush


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sparkey said:


> Snowy, I need your help NOW :smpullhair: you better find another form of transportation  I'm already here in Paris and need a lot of help from the boys. Archie I heard you are good at this, hurry up we have a lot of space to mark


oh dat is a smart way...leaving messages for da giwls..smartey sparkey; I Will search for another transportation vewy soon.....(need mama's help a little here for pic:HistericalSmiley


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> (I hope I'm not giving away anything but how do all of you superimpose your fluffs into pix? Software I've never heard of much less own? :blush


I use photoshop, Sue, to crop Snowy's pic, paste it to another picture I took in the desert in Feb, then erased part of his right hind leg ...I think he looks like a bird sitting on camel after erasing that part :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Late for da rescue?....mama to blame!! I tried my best to get her attention. But she seems so busy and doesn't have the time to listen to my barks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> LMAO!!!!! Snowy in a tux no less!!! Very Bond, James Bond-esque. :aktion033:
> (I hope I'm not giving away anything but how do all of you superimpose your fluffs into pix? Software I've never heard of much less own? :blush


I'm so curious as to how that's done also Susan.:blink:...Rocky wants in on the fun.:biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sparkey said:


> Snowy, I need your help NOW :smpullhair: you better find another form of transportation  I'm already here in Paris and need a lot of help from the boys. Archie I heard you are good at this, hurry up we have a lot of space to mark


 
((((((ABBEY, BELLA, ZOEY, LACIE, TILLY)))))) I think I found the boys:chili::chili::smootch: sniff, sniff, :smstarz: Sisters where are youuuuuu, I've been lookin everywhere for youB)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rocky -- you're much closer to California. Maybe you can go help Lacie and Tilly find their way to Paris. I know that LBB won't be much help -- but of course he'll try.

Snowy -- you look so dashing on the camel -- but do you think you'll make it to Paris?

Sparkey -- you're being very, very smart. Hopefully the girls will get your "messages".


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly, I could swear I saw Rocky in Paris already, I snapped a picture of him earlier


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I found Sparkey's scent:chili: hey Rocky give me a ride, I'm tired:sweatdrop:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: yup Sparkey's been here


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*take it easy Rocky, you are messing up my hair* :OMG!:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

has anyone seen dolce , he was headed over there a while ago ... oo lord i hope he didnt get lost ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sparkey said:


> Lacie and Tilly, I could swear I saw Rocky in Paris already, I snapped a picture of him earlier


Smart boy in a Smart Car :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OH NO.:w00t: Tyler hasn't even left our apartment yet. :smpullhair: 
He keeps watching _Law & Order_ reruns expecting to figure out how to solve the disappearance.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna wants to know why the girls haven't come to Australia for a visit yet - her mean mommy won't let her get on a plane to Europe!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

We're trying to get there, but couldn't get the motorcycle started so we've resorted to our only other mode of transportation. Unfortunately, we can't figure out how to get these things moving either!!! We need some help - sure wish mommy would buy us a Smart Car!!

Of course, we're open for someone coming to pick us up!!!! We NEED a vacation from this crazy woman!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly have been busy all day looking for a way to get to France. They think they've finally found an airplane that's going to Paris, thanks to LBB's help.

Hopefully the rest of the Malts will be there to meet them -- or are they just supposed to read Sparkey's "messages"?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky wastes no time picking up chicks!!! (He's such a ladies man.) Now he's off to do his part in this dramatic rescue!!! And away he goes!!



sparkey said:


> Lacie and Tilly, I could swear I saw Rocky in Paris already, I snapped a picture of him earlier


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky has been calling Tyler...he's not answering his cell! Someone shut off that TV!!!!!:w00t:



Snowbody said:


> OH NO.:w00t: Tyler hasn't even left our apartment yet. :smpullhair:
> He keeps watching _Law & Order_ reruns expecting to figure out how to solve the disappearance.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

ALAS....Wonder Jett:chili:...we need your help fast! Fly baby fly!!!!



Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Wonder Jett - Please be careful leaping those tall buildings. You know how fluff's LPs are. Love your tights, darling. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just hop in sweetheart!!!:wub::wub::wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> I found Sparkey's scent:chili: hey Rocky give me a ride, I'm tired:sweatdrop:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Someone shut off that TV!!!!!:w00t:


Don't worry about a thing, Rocky....Archie woofed that he was on the case


The A Team said:


>


He sent out 3 huge traveling air balloons ... 3 of the rescuers are almost there in Europe to help the rest rescue the beautiful ladies :chili:









Dolce, Tyler and Snowy arrived on the spot where they found Sparkey in the middle of business









The boys joined in leaving messages....According to an e-mail I received from Snowy, I think they can sniff for Matilda....She is close by. I say that if she was found, she can lead the boys for the rest of the girls.....hmm what will happen next?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Don't worry about a thing, Rocky....Archie woofed that he was on the case
> 
> 
> He sent out 3 huge traveling air balloons ... 3 of the rescuers are almost there in Europe to help the rest rescue the beautiful ladies :chili:
> ...


 OMG, Sparky.....when we said "get back to business"......we didn't mean to DO your business!!! :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter doesn't have a passport but he wants everyone to know that he is rooting on the boys from home and checking SM's forums every day to see if any of the girls leave messages.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:chili:im soo happy dolce didnt get lost ... hope u land safely guys!!!!


TheMalts&Me said:


> Don't worry about a thing, Rocky....Archie woofed that he was on the case
> 
> 
> He sent out 3 huge traveling air balloons ... 3 of the rescuers are almost there in Europe to help the rest rescue the beautiful ladies :chili:
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Don't worry about a thing, Rocky....Archie woofed that he was on the case
> 
> 
> He sent out 3 huge traveling air balloons ... 3 of the rescuers are almost there in Europe to help the rest rescue the beautiful ladies :chili:
> ...


OMG - that's where Tyler is. :new_shocked::new_shocked: He didn't eat his breakfast or dinner and I just thought he was hiding in the room when the oven was on (which I've told you all about). So that's where he was. A little Montgolfier Maltese! I hope he has a soft landing.:w00t: Let me see if he sent me a text message. 

He just wrote me that he's drifting towards Versaille because he heard something about "Let them eat cake" from Marie Antoinette, and he, Dolce and Snowy want some) and he sees lots of trees they wants to mark. Mon Dieu. :innocent: Look for the girls, not for the cake!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that cake must have been good ... cause i hvnt heard from the boys yet!!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

*Loving this thread!!*

Wanted to pop in for a quick see and found this AWESOME thread!:chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure the girls and guys are coming back for the 4th of july. I heard they may be staying in France for Bastille Day?:smpullhair: Someone has to get them back here.:smcry:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky just text me and said he and the boys are out in Paris for the night...no telling what trouble they get in to.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Uh oh...looks like Rocky has other things on his mind. Matilda tracked him down and now he's trying to make it up to her. :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Uh oh...looks like Rocky has other things on his mind. Matilda tracked him down and now he's trying to make it up to her. :w00t:


Dianne - time to change his name to Romeo. BTW, he's never coming back to your house but Paula - you might have some company if Ms. M ever decides to come home. She seems to have used her wiles on Mr. R. :w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh yes matilda tracked that romeo down,:blush: she found him with all the girls:w00t: she called and told me she is now looking for the guys:wub: she went shopping, bought a new dress, hat and shoes in Paris, when I ask her where she got the $ she laughed and said sparkey and tyler gave it to herB) then she sent me this picture and hung up
romeo, I mean rocky you better be on your best behavior you handsome dude:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ooooh la la....Rocky says he loves a girl in a short skirt!:blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmaooo !!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh yes matilda tracked that romeo down,:blush: she found him with all the girls:w00t: she called and told me she is now looking for the guys:wub: she went shopping, bought a new dress, hat and shoes in Paris, when I ask her where she got the $ she laughed and said sparkey and tyler gave it to herB) then she sent me this picture and hung up
> romeo, I mean rocky you better be on your best behavior you handsome dude:wub:


Oh I LOOOOVE Matilda's shoes!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

If I find them here 'under down under' (Tasmania) I* MIGHT* let you know!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: They would have lots of fun chasing Wallabies here!!


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


mommy we cud all chase dem wallabies huh?? pweeeese......................


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh yes matilda tracked that romeo down,:blush: she found him with all the girls:w00t: she called and told me she is now looking for the guys:wub: she went shopping, bought a new dress, hat and shoes in Paris, when I ask her where she got the $ she laughed and said sparkey and tyler gave it to herB) then she sent me this picture and hung up
> romeo, I mean rocky you better be on your best behavior you handsome dude:wub:


Tyler wrote to me that Matilda bought that outfit with the short skirt to do the Can Can at the Follie Bergiere.:w00t: Vive la France!:chili: (chili doing the can can


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*WHAT??????? Matilda told me she is with Abbey and Bella? Where is she??*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *WHAT??????? Matilda told me she is with Abbey and Bella? Where is she??*


Obviously Matilda has a lot of 'splainin' to do (as Ricky Ricardo would say).:shocked:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

All I know is I got a message from Rocky that he is loving the can can.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce just called me said he misses me but hes having way too much fun , told me would send pics but they r a little unappropiate.. also told me that matilda was the center of attention with her outfit!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"I always like to lend a helping paw...especially when there are pretty girls in distress". :smhelp::smhelp:
Kitzel heard this---he said "pretty girls in these dress(es)":wub::wub:---something clicked---he knows Athens is closer than the US so is thinking maybe he should join in and find the "pretty girls in dresses." He is MUCH too young and hasn't yet mastered French. :smpullhair: He plans to call Heini in Germany---he is even closer! Does anyone have the international code for Germany from Athens? 
__________________


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is lost with no money :blush: thanks a lot Matilda :HistericalSmiley:


----------

